
Mark Text: the next Generation markdown editor - jocs
https://github.com/marktext/marktext
======
jocs
Features Realtime preview and use snabbdom as it's render engine. Support
CommonMark Spec and GitHub Flavored Markdown Spec. Support paragraphs and
inline style shortcuts to improve your writing efficiency. Output HTML and PDF
file. Multiple themes. Various edit mode: Source Code mode、Typewriter
mode、Focus mode.

~~~
cyansmoker
It looks and behaves remarkably like Typora.

What's the story?

